
The Next Sourceforge: Bought by Slashdot, Open-Sourced - gkya
https://sourceforge.net/create/
======
gkya
Everytime when sth. on SF is linked someone comments "Oh, that crapware site".
Thus I thought maybe we should check out what SourceForge is trying to become.
I'm by no way affiliated to them (nor a user ATM).

~~~
JPLeRouzic
I am a long time user of Sourceforge (I registered in 2004-05-01). While I
agree that Sourceforge experienced troubling issues when it was (along with
Slashdot) bought by that media group, I still prefer it to Github when it
comes to searching for tools in the same category (there are no categories in
Github) or tools that are suggested by their recommender. It was and is still
great to learn different techniques to solve some problem.

Ah those good old times!

